# KVM/qemu keine Maus in Gastsystem

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich habe mir hier Ubuntu 11.10 in einer KVM/qemu VM unter Gentoo installiert. Die VM rufe ich folgendermaßen auf:

```

/usr/bin/kvm -monitor stdio -cpu Opteron_G3 -k de -enable-kvm -m 1024 -localtime -drive file="/home/timo/VM/ubuntu.img",if=scsi,media=disk,boot=on -usb -boot menu=on -net nic,vlan=0 -net user,vlan=0 -name "Ubuntu" 

```

Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Maus in der VM habe. Die Tastatur funktioniert. Hat einer eine Idee? Ich besitzte an meinem PC eine USB-Maus.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

versuch mal noch folgende Option zu "-usb"

```

-usbdevice mouse

```

oder

```

-usbdevice tablet

```

Das sollte eigentlich helfen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> versuch mal noch folgende Option zu "-usb"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das wars! Ich habe immer -usbdevice usb-mouse eingeben also das was "qemu -device ?" ausgibt.

Herzlichen Dank!

----------

